# Close?



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

This is brownie she was pasture bred. I think she's within a few days what do you guys think? Sorry bout the pics. Best she would let me get!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder says she is getting closer, but it can get tighter. 

How are her ligs?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Her udder has doubled in size overnight but from her past pregnancies yes it would definitely get tighter. Have not checked ligs where is the best place on her tail to check


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does sound close.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

She has had a few paints in her past bred to solid or traditional bucks so this year we bred her to a spotted buck hoping some of that color comes thru cuz my 3 year old love the spots!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, we like spots too and hope we both get some.


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Well you know if off work this week and I've got everything ready to go and I've been checking them bout 5 times a day so heck no there not goin to kid this week haha


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

^I'm off**


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is aggravating, stressful and tiresome for sure. We just never know with some. 
It is called, pull out your hair club. :hair:


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

If I had to guess I would say she will kid today! Her udder has doubled in size since last night! I'll get a pic in a few!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess when I said today I meant right now. I went back out and found a little doe and buck!


----------



## Ameliajo77 (Feb 7, 2015)

They're beautiful! I'm new to this forum. I have two Nigerians I'm waiting on to kid and it's killing me, lol! Congratulations on your beautiful babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww they are so cute!! Congratulations


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks. Will get better pics when they up and dry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally kidded, :applaud: a big congrats, they are cute.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMGoodness, how adorable! Congrats!!! So who is who, the red kinda looks like it might be a big buck, and the spotted a doe? Hoping so anyway!  Mama sure didn't waste any time did she?!?!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I would say when she got started it took at the max 20 min to have them out and cleaned off!! Yes the spotted one is a doe and the buck has 2 spots one on his back and one on his leg! I just tried to get more pics but they was sleeping. I will def get more tomorrow!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

And thanks to all!!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh how precious! Love pictures like this!^^ Congrats on the babies


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

So cute! And you got spots!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Love that picture with the human kid! Too cute. And nice kids all the way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you that's my 3 year old Kaiden. He loves his goats!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They kids are all so cute!!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations! Very cute kids, all three!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Updated pics!!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I love those colors


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the spots!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks! I'll get some pics when I move them outside. Prob be a couple weeks. Got down to 0 last night


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are really adorable, especially your son! That doe has to be a keeper, she's gorgeous


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh yes I've already been warned if she leaves I'm in trouble! My neighbors son is I think 10. This year is his second year in 4-h and he loves goats so I think I'll let him show her just for fun!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats - gorgeous kids


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!! To all!!


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

Updated pics. Eating w mom!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------

